
Ask HN: Product to let users vote on features? - impostervt
Are there any products out there that creates a widget you can add to your web site that lets users vote on features? I&#x27;d like to concentrate on features users want without having to guess.<p>I thought awhile back there was something like this. Each user got 10 votes to spread out as they wanted on however many proposed features as they wanted. But I can&#x27;t seem to find it now.
======
mtmail
[https://feedback.uservoice.com/](https://feedback.uservoice.com/) has such a
feature. (Very expensive, but they started small, too).

In my experience when competing sites were using it it backfired. The top
ideas were stuff like "website too slow", "my order didn't arrive" or requests
which were unreasonable.

------
gjvc
good issue trackers like
[https://youtrack.jetbrains.com/](https://youtrack.jetbrains.com/) have voting
features

